# Costa



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right part of the forum to post this, so apologies if it isn't







I've seen the tins of Costa ground coffee in Tesco's and wondered if it can be used in a Gaggia Classic or not? It does say on the tin Cafetiere, or filter, but wondered if they all say this







Sorry if this is a daft question, but I'm new to all this.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Stevena said:


> Not sure if this is the right part of the forum to post this, so apologies if it isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya,

Nope, that will be coarsely ground for cafetiere style..

For espresso you'll be wanted something much finer - it'll probably have espresso ground written on it.

Alternatively i'd recommend buying some freshly roasted beans and a cheap hand grinder


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

That stuff is rank. I must have made about 10 brews in my Aeropress one morning with it and every single one tasted disgusting. I wouldn't insult your Gaggia by making it produce espresso from that junk!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually found the whole beans ok (if you like drinking Costa).


----------



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, I picked up a tin of illy espresso instead. Any other good recommendations?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stevena said:


> Ok, I picked up a tin of illy espresso instead. Any other good recommendations?


Do yourself and your Gaggia a favour and buy some freshly roasted beans. Coffee beans go stale surprisingly quickly. You think they are OK until you put them alongside some fresh roasted ones. Also, once ground, coffee will start to stale in minutes. Only grind what you need for the coffee you're going to drink. There are links on this forum to excellent roasters who will do mail order. You will obviously need a grinder. Have you got one, if so which one? You won't get the best out of Gaggia's potential without the best ingredients. Nothing against Illy but it can't compete to fresh beans.


----------

